# Undeletable messages ? in my inbox on eircom.net



## Westgolf (5 May 2008)

Hi all

I have some messages in my inbox on eircom.net which I cannot delete,tried "select all" but does not work,still there afterwards,

Any suggestions ?

Westgolf


----------



## gipimann (5 May 2008)

When you select all you should then use the button on the bottom left of the inbox folder to "move selected to trash".

Once they've been moved to the trash folder, use the option on the left to "empty trash".


----------



## Westgolf (6 May 2008)

*Re: Undeletable messages ?*

I do that all the time  but the 2 messages don't go,they still exist  when I  recheck the inbox

Westgolf


----------



## gearoidmm (7 May 2008)

I have a few of these also - they are marked as being 0Kb in size and no matter how many times I try, I can't delete them.  I don't bother using eircom to access my mail anymore as a result - have it set up to download to Windows Mail - no problem since


----------



## f9710145 (8 May 2008)

Are you using webmail to access the eircom.net account?  If so try using http://www.mail2web.com/  Just enter your full eircom.net email address and password and it'll retrieve the mails and you can delete easily.  I've had the same problem with oceanfree.net and this site helped me fix it.


----------



## grateful pax (12 Jan 2010)

hey there this is my first time to register and respond. I was going krazy *trying to delete nearly* *1,000* *emails* from a long ago used e-mail address I had in eircom (AN ADDRESS I WAS VERY FOND OF, BUT THE *SPAM IS UNREAL WITH EIRCOM IF YOU ARE NO LONGER AN ACCOUNT HOLDER ON A* *LANDLINE*, YOU WOULD NOT HAVE ANY WAY ROUND THAT ONE WOULD YOU?????)and I thought the e-mail would be jammed and dead by now and it was not. Your suggestion as to how to go about it within a couple of minutes, WITH THAT MAIL2 webite was amazing - it worked. Thank you so much. Forum is the bizz. I hope I can help someone out like you did for me. Thanks for the effort..


----------

